
QuickBooks Solution: Easily Import Transactions from Your Online Business - ccoyne
http://www.supportingstrategies.com/Accounting-BookkeepingBlog/tabid/7450/Default.aspx
======
prakster
Looks like an ad for a Quickbooks integration product.

